
IBM VP of Blockchain Predicts Bitcoin at $1M - diken1
https://mybitcoinnews.co/bitcoin-news/ibm-vp-of-blockchain-i-see-bitcoin-at-million-dollars-someday/
======
luckylion
"Someday" without "in the next X years" is quite vague. It might very well
happen, just let inflation run its course and wait a while. A long while.
Someday.

